# recurrent infections



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

Jacob has been ill on and off since he was 6 months old, with recurrent water and ear infections.  He was on anti-biotics for about 8 months and he had a lot of tests on his bladder which all came back fine.

He is still under the hospital and now he has been under a dietician for about 4 months.

He is now being classed as 'failing to thrive' because he has gone down to the 9th centile and has not put any weight on in about 2 months, not even an ounce!!

The last time he had blood done the consultant mentioned that his anti-bodies were lower than they should be and we had to do another test.

I got a letter this morning saying that his levels were still low and that he is writing to an Immunity specialist at Pendlebury hospital for his opinion.

I know it was stupid of me but I did an internet search this morning and nearly everything points to possible luekemia (sp).

I realise this is not really HV related but wondered in your capacity of HV/Nurse if you had ever come across anything like this before.

I just can't stop crying and this is upsetting me soooo much to think of my wonderful little boy with a potentially fatal desease.

Thanks hunny

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Shelley

Firstly...sending you a big hug ((((()))))

I haven't come across this before in children. What I would say though is that I worked on a haematology unit for 2 years and if any pt's were diagnosed with leukaemia they would be brought in straight away for further tests and treatment. I cant imagine that your consultant, if he thought it was leukaemia, would wait for an opinion.

The internet is a useful source of info but it can also be a dangerous scary place as you have found out. Its best not to look on the internet until you know a little bit more from the immunity specialist.

Thinking of you loads

jxx


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks hun I know I'm dangerous where internet search's are concerned.


----------

